# Common Pleco care tips plz



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi I have a pleco and I need tips on how t care for them. Please tell me!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a large tank...400+ gallons as they can reach over 3 feet in length...temps 76-80..
lots of algae wafers.....a nice big piece of driftwood to aid in digestion...


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ya, where do you live? If it is warm all year round like Hawai'i/California/Florida (that sort of thing) I would suggest keeping it in a pond (just go large, say a 300-400gal pond) as ponds are generally larger.

I honestly would not recommend a commen plec, but rather a rubberlip pleco, clown pleco or bristlenose plecco as they all remain a relative small size.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

lohachata said:


> a large tank...400+ gallons as they can reach over 3 feet in length...temps 76-80..
> lots of algae wafers.....a nice big piece of driftwood to aid in digestion...


Three feet? I thought they only get to two feet with a 50g tank. Mines about 3in so far.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have seen them 3-4 ft long...
you could probably keep one in a 50 ; but you would severely stunt it's growth and shorten it's life by many years..


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Common plecos can get 3 ft, however this generally does not happen in captivity. In fact, common plecos remain about 1 to 1 1/2 ft in captivity.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Now it seems to be moving around frequently in the day. Is this bad?????


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually it is pretty normal for them..they will be active both day and night..


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Also since you live in Ohio, do you know any good fish breeders/stores in Ohio?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i really don't know how any of the stores are except for " two turtles" in akron..
it is rare that i ever go into a shop..although i will be going to the petco store in strongsville a lot because i start working there tomorrow...
there are lots of breeders in ohio....breeders of what though ??....i'm a breeder...


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

lohachata said:


> i really don't know how any of the stores are except for " two turtles" in akron..
> it is rare that i ever go into a shop..although i will be going to the petco store in strongsville a lot because i start working there tomorrow...
> there are lots of breeders in ohio....breeders of what though ??....i'm a breeder...


Plecos of course! I just got one today. It has a white-tipped tail fin, do you know what it is? Is Two Turtles good? There have been mixed reviews about it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it's not too bad...i have only been there once..like i said...i don't go to shops...what you bought was most likely a brown bushynose pleco...i breed the brown , albino short fin and long fin...i also breed the calico long fin....i have a clutch of the calicos that were released from the cave just a few days ago.....and a clutch of the brown/albino long fins hatch out yesterday....


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Lohachata-it wasn't a bushynose, I'm sure. It didn't have a bushy nose.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

female bushynoses don't have the nose bristles , only the males.....and they don't show until they are about 2 1/2 or so inches long..


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah, it is a female. I am looking to breed them so would you have any advice?

Off subject, but I kinda don't think you're 67.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

why don't you think i am not 67 ?? do i look that much younger ? lol

i have several pairs of bushynose breeding right now...albino standard fins sitting on eggs...brown/albino long fins just released 2 days ago..calico/albino long fins released 1 week ago....brown/albino standard fins getting ready to spawn.. very easy fish...caves...driftwood..warmth...


----------

